

Every Gmail message to be encrypted - sgy
http://www.zdnet.com/google-promises-always-on-encrypted-https-connection-for-gmail-7000027537/

======
invernomut0
The news title is misleading, IMHO. Saying "Every Gmail message to be
encrypted" made me dream about gmail allowing gpg encryption instead of only
forcing https connection to be active.

